

Microsoft to Launch iPhone Rival on Verizon Early Next Year? - transburgh
http://www.macrumors.com/2009/04/28/microsoft-to-launch-iphone-rival-on-verizon-early-next-year/

======
hunterjrj
ZunePhone launch colours reportedly include powder blue, teal and tye dye!

